# Bad case of the Whiskey Face



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to get into sipping scotch and whiskey (whisky) with my cigars or as its own separate entity. I whiskey face it no matter what and its quite frustrating when I see someone sitting there enjoying it "saying how smooth it is" ARHG!!!!! My whiskey facing case is pretty bad too; this New years I was offered Johnny Walker Blue Label and I could barely sip it without giving a prune face. What am I doing wrong??? I don't remember beer or wine being this much of a learning curve.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hard to say if it is what your drinking or how your drinking or just your personal preference. I may suggest don't go to straight whiskey may want to do whiskey and coke or whiskey sour to get you more used to flavor. Could add water to make less strong. Also I think what you drink matters I prefer bourbon and scotch over any whiskey. Also its a sip not a shot drink slow and enjoy!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't inhale while drinking it. I also swish it around in my mouth before I swallow it.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

It's possible it's "what" your drinking. Do you like whiskey when mixed such as bourbon and coke or lynchburg lemonade? Mint Julep? While straight whiskey is an acquired taste, do you even enjoy it at some level? Something else to think about, is it the heat or the flavor that makes you wince? If you find that you like some whiskey mixed, maybe go with that as a starting point. For me while I appreciate most whiskies, bourbon is the only one that truly gets me excited. Scotch I find less universally palatable certainly some regions like Islay. 

Regarding "how" you're drinking, water will actually open it up; so while it's diluted I find it more intense. Ice on the other hand I find to make it easier to drink compared to neat. Don't go with a bucket of ice; one or two cubes will do. Sipping is just that, a tiny sip. A single shot can last me up to 30 minutes or even longer if I'm smoking a cigar with it. Lastly, practice makes perfect lol. Whiskey is an acquired taste and the more you familiarize yourself with it the more accustom your palate will be.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Hard to say if it is what your drinking or how your drinking or just your personal preference. I may suggest don't go to straight whiskey may want to do whiskey and coke or whiskey sour to get you more used to flavor. Could add water to make less strong. Also I think what you drink matters I prefer bourbon and scotch over any whiskey. Also its a sip not a shot drink slow and enjoy!


I'll try to mix it although I've had that in the past too and only tasted the whiskey lol. I AM HOPLESS. I want to try and find a whiskey bar near me, I hear that is a wise move in expanding your appreciation. I was the same way with beer when I turned 21. I use to have to chase it with a soda.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

CheapHumidors said:


> Don't inhale while drinking it. I also swish it around in my mouth before I swallow it.


All good advice, I definitely inhale when I drink (especially when I tried Jack Daniels Sour Mash). I'll have to try swishing it around. When I'm in the market for adding a new line of coffee to my Café, I have a cupping. Part of the process involves slurping a spoonful of fresh roasted coffee from a spoon all over the palate. Maybe some of that experience will help.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NWSmoke said:


> It's possible it's "what" your drinking. Do you like whiskey when mixed such as bourbon and coke or lynchburg lemonade? Mint Julep? While straight whiskey is an acquired taste, do you even enjoy it at some level? Something else to think about, is it the heat or the flavor that makes you wince? If you find that you like some whiskey mixed, maybe go with that as a starting point. For me while I appreciate most whiskies, bourbon is the only one that truly gets me excited. Scotch I find less universally palatable certainly some regions like Islay.
> 
> Regarding "how" you're drinking, water will actually open it up; so while it's diluted I find it more intense. Ice on the other hand I find to make it easier to drink compared to neat. Don't go with a bucket of ice; one or two cubes will do. Sipping is just that, a tiny sip. A single shot can last me up to 30 minutes or even longer if I'm smoking a cigar with it. Lastly, practice makes perfect lol. Whiskey is an acquired taste and the more you familiarize yourself with it the more accustom your palate will be.


Never had Bourbon before, what's it like? I think its a combination of everything that makes me wince: Mostly the smell. I hear inhaling isn't the best move but what can I say, its all I do when I'm gasping for air. Great advice on the sipping part. I simply don't; just kind of in a rush to get the wincing over with, then taking the licks from my friends who all enjoy the stuff.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Bourbon by law needs to be minimum 51% corn, made in the USA, no more than 160 proof, aged in charred new white oak barrels for min of 2 years. The corn is really what gives bourbon its distinction and some sweetness. With the oak aging you can expect caramel, vanilla, toffee sort of flavors. Also with the aging, it can have a syrupy mouthfeel. I personally find bourbon to be very approachable for whiskey but there's always such a variety and some less "newb friendly". I think buffalo trace is a textbook example of what bourbon is and very approachable IMO if you want to try at some point. Reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Don't inhale while drinking it. I also swish it around in my mouth before I swallow it.


...


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Emperor Zurg said:


> ...


What? If you breath in as you bring it to your mouth, you get the big whiff of alcohol which can cause you to make that weird face.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NWSmoke said:


> Bourbon by law needs to be minimum 51% corn, made in the USA, no more than 160 proof, aged in charred new white oak barrels for min of 2 years. The corn is really what gives bourbon its distinction and some sweetness. With the oak aging you can expect caramel, vanilla, toffee sort of flavors. Also with the aging, it can have a syrupy mouthfeel. I personally find bourbon to be very approachable for whiskey but there's always such a variety and some less "newb friendly". I think buffalo trace is a textbook example of what bourbon is and very approachable IMO if you want to try at some point. Reasonably priced as well.


Fantastic. You have intrigued me on Bourbon. I will be trying some the next chance I get. Thanks Joel. BUMP FOR YOU


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

CheapHumidors said:


> What? If you breath in as you bring it to your mouth, you get the big whiff of alcohol which can cause you to make that weird face.


Which makes absolute sense to me. Did I say that already lol


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Ginger ale, baby. If you learn the ratio that suites you best - you'll remove the burn and only pick up the flavor of the drink.

Honestly, start with about one shot to a twelve ounce can of ginger ale with plenty of ice. Tweak it as you need to.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Drez_ said:


> Ginger ale, baby. If you learn the ratio that suites you best - you'll remove the burn and only pick up the flavor of the drink.
> 
> Honestly, start with about one shot to a twelve ounce can of ginger ale with plenty of ice. Tweak it as you need to.


I love anything with Ginger in it so I will try that too.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Starting with ice and weening yourself off of it is how I did it, but I'll admit I didn't have as big of an issue as it sounds like you have.

You can also try getting it cold. Put a bottle in the freezer (the Buffalo Trace is probably good for this as it's good stuff, but not very expensive) and try it when it's really cold. As it warms up it will get "hotter" and more flavorful.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

garublador said:


> Starting with ice and weening yourself off of it is how I did it, but I'll admit I didn't have as big of an issue as it sounds like you have.
> 
> You can also try getting it cold. Put a bottle in the freezer (the Buffalo Trace is probably good for this as it's good stuff, but not very expensive) and try it when it's really cold. As it warms up it will get "hotter" and more flavorful.


All good advice, thanks


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I love a good single malt but I only drink it when I smoke a cigar though. I never drink whiskey or bourbon. I had a bad experience with JD when I was young and to this day the smell still turns my stomach. 

When I first started drinking scotch I had to fill the glass with ice. Diluted & cold...and I still made the face lol. I slowly had it with less ice and now I only drink it neat. I also did not buy expensive bottles since I was practically drinking it half diluted with water. As I weaned myself off the ice I started to buy better bottles. Now I can fully appreciate & enjoy the good stuff with no funny faces


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I love a good single malt but I only drink it when I smoke a cigar though. I never drink whiskey or bourbon. I had a bad experience with JD when I was young and to this day the smell still turns my stomach.
> 
> When I first started drinking scotch I had to fill the glass with ice. Diluted & cold...and I still made the face lol. I slowly had it with less ice and now I only drink it neat. I also did not buy expensive bottles since I was practically drinking it half diluted with water. As I weaned myself off the ice I started to buy better bottles. Now I can fully appreciate & enjoy the good stuff with no funny faces


Some pretty damn good advice, thank you. My first experience with Scotch was at a wedding. I asked the bartender to get me a single, thinking I'd get maybe one or two fingers, he came back with an entire glass filled of scotch and ice chips. That was a memorable experience for all the wrong reasons LOL


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Matthew - I don't like hard liquor _at all._ I've tried: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9276-entry-level-libation-liquor-sissy-7.html

On the advice of several guys on that thread, I started drinking Port. Very easy drinking and tasty. And it greatly accentuates the cigar's flavor.

YMMV!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> Matthew - I don't like hard liquor _at all._ I've tried: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9276-entry-level-libation-liquor-sissy-7.html
> 
> On the advice of several guys on that thread, I started drinking Port. Very easy drinking and tasty. And it greatly accentuates the cigar's flavor.
> 
> YMMV!


Port, gotcha. Thanks i'll keep that in mind myself.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Some pretty damn good advice, thank you. My first experience with Scotch was at a wedding. I asked the bartender to get me a single, thinking I'd get maybe one or two fingers, he came back with an entire glass filled of scotch and ice chips. That was a memorable experience for all the wrong reasons LOL


That exact same thing happened to me. I went to a friend's bachelor party in a college town and at the first bar I ordered a scotch on the rocks (I was still drinking it with ice at that point). The bartender grabbed a pint glass, put a small scoop of ice in it and filled the rest up with J&B. I figured I'd just have one to start the night, but I ended up having to nurse that thing for a couple hours while everyone else drank beer. I believe I even chased a shot of tequila with scotch while we were there.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

garublador said:


> That exact same thing happened to me. I went to a friend's bachelor party in a college town and at the first bar I ordered a scotch on the rocks (I was still drinking it with ice at that point). The bartender grabbed a pint glass, put a small scoop of ice in it and filled the rest up with J&B. I figured I'd just have one to start the night, but I ended up having to nurse that thing for a couple hours while everyone else drank beer. I believe I even chased a shot of tequila with scotch while we were there.


That's funny, I'm sure you really got acquainted with that glass.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

ok I don't drink much anymore but when I drank scotch id normally have or slam a beer or two getting in the mood before id have time to sit down relax and take my time with scotch. Itll make it go down easier. I always would throw in 1-2 ice cubes than sometimes id add about 2-3 soda bottle cap fulls of ice cold water. Sometimes I wouldn't use ice id just use water and other times id just use ice and sometimes no ice or water. ALSO if your drinking a blended scotch toss it in the trash that stuffs gross! Id rather drink toilet water! Go with a good single malt scotch. Scotch varies in flavor just like cigars. Some will be more smoky, some peaty, some ocean water spray. Theres all different types. So instead of throwing out 40-80 + on something you don't like. Look up liquor and b and ms that serve liquor and get your butt down to a scotch tasting! you will get to try different types and find one you really like. one of my favorites was laphroig and it was 40 a bottle. They also served it at the casinos in stl that made for a really fun time. .... I miss my scotch... schotcy schotcy scotch!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> ok I don't drink much anymore but when I drank scotch id normally have or slam a beer or two getting in the mood before id have time to sit down relax and take my time with scotch. Itll make it go down easier. I always would throw in 1-2 ice cubes than sometimes id add about 2-3 soda bottle cap fulls of ice cold water. Sometimes I wouldn't use ice id just use water and other times id just use ice and sometimes no ice or water. ALSO if your drinking a blended scotch toss it in the trash that stuffs gross! Id rather drink toilet water! Go with a good single malt scotch. Scotch varies in flavor just like cigars. Some will be more smoky, some peaty, some ocean water spray. Theres all different types. So instead of throwing out 40-80 + on something you don't like. Look up liquor and b and ms that serve liquor and get your butt down to a scotch tasting! you will get to try different types and find one you really like. one of my favorites was laphroig and it was 40 a bottle. They also served it at the casinos in stl that made for a really fun time. .... I miss my scotch... schotcy schotcy scotch!


Thanks Aaron I will indeed get my behind over to the next scotch/whiskey/bourbon tasting that's near me. Need to find one first though. NJ is known for dive bars among other things, so it will be a search.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Thanks Aaron I will indeed get my behind over to the next scotch/whiskey/bourbon tasting that's near me. Need to find one first though. NJ is known for dive bars among other things, so it will be a search.


Lucky dog! dive bars are the Shizzy! I miss taking weekend motorcycle trips where ever the road took me hitting every dive bar I could find on the way!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Lucky dog! dive bars are the Shizzy! I miss taking weekend motorcycle trips where ever the road took me hitting every dive bar I could find on the way!


LOL I use to ride myself. Had a Triumph Thruxton modified Café Racer. Sold it before starting my business.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

café racers are beautiful works of art! my first road bike was a 77 Yamaha xs 360! Then I got a 00 Yamaha 600 r that was stupid fast. I took it to Nashville and back a few times did 842 miles in one weekend! So after that I got my 06 victory vegas but I had to sell it last week. Times are tough


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> café racers are beautiful works of art! my first road bike was a 77 Yamaha xs 360! Then I got a 00 Yamaha 600 r that was stupid fast. I took it to Nashville and back a few times did 842 miles in one weekend! So after that I got my 06 victory vegas but I had to sell it last week. Times are tough


Awesome, I like the XS 360. That Victory must have been comfy after the 600R. Sorry you had to let it go.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

it was a groundpounder for sure! had stage one kit quick detach windshield rear turn signal delete and a few other things. It would keep up with the screaming eagle springer softail I rode. I had a lot of fun times on that scooter


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> ok I don't drink much anymore but when I drank scotch id normally have or slam a beer or two getting in the mood before id have time to sit down relax and take my time with scotch.


That's a good one, too. Some of my favorite glasses of scotch I've had were after a couple glasses of wine.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz (Dec 28, 2014)

Scotch is pretty heavy on flavor if you are first trying to get into whiskey. There are plenty of other types of whiskeys you can give a shot too(Canadian, Irish, American). 

I found Irish whiskeys to be more palatable at first. Some of my favorites to sip on are Redbreast and Jameson 12.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Scotch is my next liquor to learn to enjoy. I find I have to set my mind to any of them and realize that I have to do a little groundwork to acquire the taste. I started out drinking rum, then beer, then bourbon. I found I really enjoy bourbon because of the variety available and the taste/smell combination. If you're looking for a beginner bourbon take a look at Basil Hayden's.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

JollyRogers said:


> Scotch is my next liquor to learn to enjoy. I find I have to set my mind to any of them and realize that I have to do a little groundwork to acquire the taste. I started out drinking rum, then beer, then bourbon. I found I really enjoy bourbon because of the variety available and the taste/smell combination. If you're looking for a beginner bourbon take a look at Basil Hayden's.


I will do that, I have a great Wine and Spirits store near me that offers tasting classes each week.


----------

